# So I don't think my music is classical. What is it?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Most of my influences are classical in nature, which is weird considering how very unclassical my music sounds to my ear. So I ask what is it? Jazz? Rock? Fusion? Is it even music? Those are my questions. I realize one song is hardly a judgeable selection, but this is pretty typical for how I sound.


__
https://soundcloud.com/tyrion101%2Fsong1


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I guess it could work as video game music of a sort, or it could be classical music, or it could be just plain old music. Classification is for music stores, not for composers ─ the only thing you need to worry about is whether or not it sounds good to your ears, so just make your music and let others, if you are lucky enough to gain an audience which actively discusses your work, call it what they will. Maybe not the answer you're looking for, but I think it's going to be healthier for you as a composer not to have that concern hanging around with every new piece you make.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

although crud is saying is very true, i think, for the sake of answering your question simply, yes. as long as you write out a score of some kind it could be considered classical music. the instruments matter too. solo piano tends to be on the classical side. i noticed that you tagged the piece under improvisation. if this is just something you kind of played out then i guess it may be considered jazz?

"The real difference is that when a composer writes a piece of what's usually called classical music, he puts down the exact notes that he wants, the exact instruments or voices that he wants to play or sing those notes -even the exact number of instruments or voices; and he also writes down as many directions as he can think of, to tell the players or singers as carefully as he can everything they need to know about how fast or slow it should go, how loud or soft it should be, and millions of other things to help the performers to give an exact performance of those notes he thought up. Of course, no performance can be perfectly exact, because there aren't enough words in the world to tell the performers everything they have to know about what the composer wanted. But that's just what makes the performer's job so exciting - to try and find out from what the composer did write down as exactly as possible what he meant. Now of course, performers are all only human, and so they always figure it out a little differently from one another." taken from an article i read a while ago: http://www.leonardbernstein.com/ypc_script_what_is_classical_music.htm


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

It sounds like Classical to me. It doesn't sound like Beethoven or Chopin, but that's only a small part of Classical.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd also say it's classical (with a strong dose of boogie-woogie).


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

dzc4627 said:


> although crud is saying is very true, i think, for the sake of answering your question simply, yes. as long as you write out a score of some kind it could be considered classical music. the instruments matter too. solo piano tends to be on the classical side. i noticed that you tagged the piece under improvisation. if this is just something you kind of played out then i guess it may be considered jazz?
> 
> "The real difference is that when a composer writes a piece of what's usually called classical music, he puts down the exact notes that he wants, the exact instruments or voices that he wants to play or sing those notes -even the exact number of instruments or voices; and he also writes down as many directions as he can think of, to tell the players or singers as carefully as he can everything they need to know about how fast or slow it should go, how loud or soft it should be, and millions of other things to help the performers to give an exact performance of those notes he thought up. Of course, no performance can be perfectly exact, because there aren't enough words in the world to tell the performers everything they have to know about what the composer wanted. But that's just what makes the performer's job so exciting - to try and find out from what the composer did write down as exactly as possible what he meant. Now of course, performers are all only human, and so they always figure it out a little differently from one another." taken from an article i read a while ago: http://www.leonardbernstein.com/ypc_script_what_is_classical_music.htm


Thanks, I filed it under improvisation because, that is what it was. I believe the technical term in classical music is an impromptu?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you want us to be polite or honest?


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

It really doesn't matter what style it is.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Do you want us to be polite or honest?


I'm sure it's been called worse than what you could come up with. Edit: I prefer honesty.


----------



## Pawelec (Jul 14, 2015)

Avant-garde is what I would call it.


----------

